# 440 Case Hydraulic's overflow



## BlueRock (Mar 5, 2011)

I have this 1964 case where I cant use the hydraulics without it overflowing throught the fill hole under the seat. The hydraulics will work BUT .... fluid goes all over the place pretty quick! Has anyone experianced this problem???


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

BlueRock said:


> I have this 1964 case where I cant use the hydraulics without it overflowing throught the fill hole under the seat. The hydraulics will work BUT .... fluid goes all over the place pretty quick! Has anyone experianced this problem???


I am not familiar with your tractor, but here are a few things you could check. Is this tractor new to you? Assuming it is, have you by some chance, over-filled the hydraulic tank by adding oil when your rams were extended? If not, it sounds like you're getting a build up of pressure in the system. Might want to check your filters, they could be plugged or collapsed inside. How does the fluid look and smell? If your hydraulic system is shared with your transmission, you may be getting pressure from say another vent that's plugged. You don't give enough info on when and how this takes place, so I'm doing a lot of guess work here.
If you give more details, it might be easier to narrow it down. Someone else on here, maybe able to add some suggestions also. Hope this helps some.Bye


----------



## Nigerfred (Aug 5, 2011)

*440 case*


I have a Tractor with simular problem. But mine seems to come out the main Shifter and Three point hitch upper arms . Do ya seem to loose hydralic Fluid? I've been beating my head against the wall for sum time Now. Mine seems to0 be a seal between the hydralic pump and trans and is overflowing into the trans. I have no book so I'm really Shooting in the dark on this one ! Thanks Al Looking for your reply !:dazed:


----------



## Nigerfred (Aug 5, 2011)

I've found the problem with my tractor. it hasw an interanal cylinder that runs the three point hitch. When the seal gets bad it will leak hydralic fliud into the rear end witch fills the trans also. the more you use the three point the more it leaks, It's a Failly easy fix but the seal are 50.00. with all the o rings and parts needed it was a hundred dollar bill. Plus replacing the 64 quarts of gear lube that gets thined out by hydralic fliud. All together it was three hundred dollars. with my labor. The cylinder in right under the seat and is an ez fix but expensive !


----------

